# Nexus 4 on AT&T



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Is anyone using the N4 on at&t. Verizon doesn't work at my property and I'm thinking of switching. I have four phones so I'm thinking of trying one line first before I move the other three.

How are the data speeds? I know there not LTE but are they descent? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am using one on StraightTalk, which actually runs off of T-mobile or At&t, depending on your sim card and service in your area. I use the At&t sim since I have no tmo in my area and the speeds are actually pretty nice. Verizon speeds with weak lte signal (Small town) are around 2-3mbps where I usually get 4-6mbps on Att hspa+. The battery seems much better than on cdma devices as well. The only thing with Straight talk is they throttle pretty bad if you use 3-4gbs a month, but I saw a thing on xda that you can do so they cant track your data use and wont throttle so Im going to try that next month. 
Really though, between the speeds, better battery, better device, and actually better service than on Verizon, I'm 100% satisfied with my switch to at&t. And with Prepaid you dont have to actually deal with any carriers. 
Android as it should be, Open.


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

When I talked to att today I can use the unlocked nexus 4 and not be in a contract so can quit at any time and go back to Verizon with with my line. The only issue will be I will loose my unlimited data but verizon is doing away with it any way so its really not going to be a lose.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Straight talk is really better than just using At&t. If you get the At&t sim from straighttalk.com youll get unlimited text data and minutes for $45 a month...thats like half of a single line on at&t. And you get unlimited everything. And since your on At&t towers, its exactly the same. Like I said they will throttle after around 3gb but the word around xda is you can do some stuff to your access point name (APN) settings in your phone and they can't track or throttle your data I'm going to try it next month and see.


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

I was just reading about that Straight talk and the throttling. They are still having issues with throttling. I also use my phone for work and I am on call for emergency services so I can't or won't take a chance on that network due to throttling concerns. I need my phone to always work period. I know 20Mb down is great but I also know I don't utilize it at all. I don't stream movies or much music. I do watch you tube and do a lot reading on online though

Its makes kinda nervous knowing I have never had an issue on Verizon. I'm wondering if its really worth it for an unlocked phone and being able to use it at the property.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dude I'm also on call 24/7 for the hospital I work at. Throttling is never an issue with receiving calls and if you use WiFi alot you'll be fine and not get throttled. 
In my area at&t is solid I've never had a dropped call even while driving. That's what it all comes down to. Network availability. 
If you choose to do at&t straight talk is the way to go though. It's superior and cheaper and with a normal at&t plan I'm pretty sure you only get like 2gb after that you get charged extra.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

For the record my phone always works even while being throttled. It's just slower when throttled. I can still browse Facebook Twitter and Rootz edged throttled just fine just big downloads are show.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys makes feel a lot better about this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> Straight talk is really better than just using At&t. If you get the At&t sim from straighttalk.com youll get unlimited text data and minutes for $45 a month...thats like half of a single line on at&t. And you get unlimited everything. And since your on At&t towers, its exactly the same. Like I said they will throttle after around 3gb but the word around xda is you can do some stuff to your access point name (APN) settings in your phone and they can't track or throttle your data I'm going to try it next month and see.


Do you have a link for this XDA thread? I searched some & it seems people are talking about leaving the proxy blank for the APN. Just wondering if you are talking about the same thing?

Thanks

Edit: To the OP, Straight Talk does work pretty well. I did have them throttle me once & I had to call them to have them remove it. After that, I just made a few adjustments.

Update Play Store apps on WiFi only
Stream less than 25 videos a month
Make sure I'm connected to WiFi as much as possible
Set my data limit in settings > data to warn me at 1.5GB (people have said over 2GB is where they start throttling)

Of course, if this proxy thing works to hide data from straight talk, I won't have to worry about this. We'll see...


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes but they network is being able to see the data used and throttling after 1Gig. That would suck lol.

Sorry missed read you post I'll find it. Its somewhere in this thread.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1996642

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Grizzly420 said:


> Yes but they network is being able to see the data used and throttling after 1Gig. That would suck lol.
> 
> Sorry missed read you post I'll find it. Its somewhere in this thread.
> 
> ...


I can find it if it's in that thread. Thanks!


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

In order to avoid the throttle just add these things to the default ST APN. 
Username: [email protected]
Password: CINGULAR1
Type : hipri (add this bit at the end after supl,MMS, etc) 
In order for this to work you have to not be throttled at the time you put in the info. After you do it they can't track your data and won't throttle. 
I've been told....... I'm currently throttled. I called once and the prompt just said they had a high call volume and to call back another time I was on hold and after 30 minutes and hearing the valued customer speech for the hundredth time couldn't take it.... I hung up. 
I'll try again tomorrow or let my cycle start over (unthrottled I hope) on Friday. 
Edit: they throttled me after around 4gb

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> In order to avoid the throttle just add these things to the default ST APN.
> Username: [email protected]
> Password: CINGULAR1
> Type : hipri (add this bit at the end after supl,MMS, etc)
> ...


Thanks for the settings!

When they throttled me. I waited for my cycle to start over, but the throttle stayed. I ended up having to call in.

Edit: Are you supposed to keep the proxy settings as well? From what I read they said to remove the proxy, but they were older threads.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I removed my proxy setting the first day..... Seemed like it blocked the speedtest.net app lol.... Never needed it since then so it's still blank for me

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> I removed my proxy setting the first day..... Seemed like it blocked the speedtest.net app lol.... Never needed it since then so it's still blank for me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Cool, thanks

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Thanks for the settings!
> 
> When they throttled me. I waited for my cycle to start over, but the throttle stayed. I ended up having to call in.
> 
> ...


Moved back to the nexus is see what swayed you back?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

chefb said:


> Moved back to the nexus is see what swayed you back?


Just can't beat the Nexus developer support. The S3 had some things that wouldn't get fixed until Samsung releases source. So I'm not going to wait & hope that, that happens. Did you get an N4 also, or are you just visiting?


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Visiting just trying to make my mind up. I know next three months everyone will have a new phone coming out. So trying to make good decision. I have a gnex so I not dying

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

Phaze08 said:


> In order to avoid the throttle just add these things to the default ST APN.
> Username: [email protected]
> Password: CINGULAR1
> Type : hipri (add this bit at the end after supl,MMS, etc)
> In order for this to work you have to not be throttled at the time you put in the info. After you do it they can't track your data and won't throttle.


I am not using the stock ST APN but I added the user name and password to the APN I am using now and I went from 7 Mbps to less than 1 Mbps. Just thought it was interesting. Any idea what the user name is used for?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

No idea.......individual results may vary i guess..most of the guys on that xda thread said it worked.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm debating between the Galaxy SIII and the Nexus 4 when my contract is up in mid-2013. The more I look at the rooting procedures for the GSIII (and the potential to lose the IMEI) the more I'm convinced that the Nexus 4 is the better phone to get.

Plus, if Google comes out with a new phone I can just get that new phone and not do a thing to my contract.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nexus 4 is totally superior to the S3....Just saying.
The S3 is nice, but the N4 is superior.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

trparky said:


> I'm debating between the Galaxy SIII and the Nexus 4 when my contract is up in mid-2013. The more I look at the rooting procedures for the GSIII (and the potential to lose the IMEI) the more I'm convinced that the Nexus 4 is the better phone to get.
> 
> Plus, if Google comes out with a new phone I can just get that new phone and not do a thing to my contract.


I came from the S3 & I'm much happier with my N4.

They both have their ups & downs though. If you prefer AOSP & ROMing, hands down you want the N4. If you don't mind TouchWiz (I hate it!), want better battery life & need more than 16GB of storage. The S3 is what you want. AOSP on the S3 has some problems from lack of source being published.

Personally... I'll don't think I'll be leaving Nexus devices again. I prefer up to date software, developer support & published sources.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I will also never get a non-nexus.
The battery on the N4 may not be the best ever (A la razr maxx) but I can get a full day use no problem and Im on mine quiet a bit lol.
Plus there's dozens of roms and oem skins are all trash in my opinion.


----------

